# Canned food recommendations



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here’s what Peggy gets :









WERUVA Paw Lickin' Chicken in Gravy Grain-Free Canned Dog Food, 14-oz, case of 12 - Chewy.com


Buy Weruva Paw Lickin' Chicken in Gravy Grain-Free Canned Dog Food, 14-oz, case of 12 at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





A scoop for breakfast and a scoop for dinner. A can lasts us a few days, and we generally buy them individually from our local pet food store.

It’s not just meat, as that could result in a nutritional imbalance if it’s taking the place of some mealtime kibble. But it’s the simplest formula I could find. Just looks like shredded chicken in a gelatin-like substance.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m sure you’ve mentioned this one before to me but I couldn’t remember. This seems like it should work as other than vitamins and minerals, along with a thickening ingredient it looks likes it’s just chicken. I can’t imagine why it wouldn’t work for us. Thanks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope Bobby loves it! It was the secret to getting Peggy eating consistently at meal times instead of only grazing throughout the day. We just make sure to keep it separate from the kibble so the kibble can be left out for free feeding.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I bought a couple of cans to try. I gave him 1/4 can along with his kibble (Farmina which he loves) and he gobbled up the Weruva right up and proceeded to eat heartily his Farmina. 
So as long as his poop remains good we will go with the Weruva. I’m thinking there should be no problem. 

The ingredients are very good. It does seem though, as you use it and I plan to use it, as a supplement rather than the whole diet, would be the best. Except for perhaps some specific low fat needs, it seems to be too low in fat for the average dog. I am wondering if it would be a good food to use when a bout of diarrhea occurs. Since it’s just basically cooked chicken and it’s so low in fat, and lower in proteins than many dog foods, it made me think it may work well for this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I bought a couple of cans to try. I gave him 1/4 can along with his kibble (Farmina which he loves) and he gobbled up the Weruva right up and proceeded to eat heartily his Farmina.
> So as long as his poop remains good we will go with the Weruva. I’m thinking there should be no problem.
> 
> The ingredients are very good. It does seem though, as you use it and I plan to use it, as a supplement rather than the whole diet, would be the best. Except for perhaps some specific low fat needs, it seems to be too low in fat for the average dog. I am wondering if it would be a good food to use when a bout of diarrhea occurs. Since it’s just basically cooked chicken and it’s so low in fat, and lower in proteins than many dog foods, it made me think it may work well for this.


That’s interesting that he gobbled up his kibble after. I’ve noticed it helps stimulate Peggy’s appetite, too, especially in the morning. I suspect the dryness of kibble isn’t especially appealing to a fasted belly, and may even cause discomfort.

Fingers crossed no digestive upset as Bobby digests his new treat. I gave Peggy one of their other formulas and it was a _disaster_. Ohhhh the GAS. She’s never really had smelly gas before, so I could tell she was miserable. Wish they had some other simple protein options to rotate.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie did really well on the Rawbble canned food we picked up on clearance a few months ago. It was single protein plus supplements to make it complete and I really liked the texture, it stirred into her food really easily. 

Triumph is another really simple food you can sometimes find. It's cheap, but tends to be single protein plus rice plus supplements, good for upset stomachs.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Interesting... I want to be proactive about have a canned food that I know agrees with Basil. We'll take a stab at Weruva (_fingers crossed_).

I bought some managers special puppy food at qfc once for her... And one whiff of the gas was all it took for me to put a stop to the idea.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Interesting... I want to be proactive about have a canned food that I know agrees with Basil. We'll take a stab at Weruva (_fingers crossed_).
> 
> I bought some managers special puppy food at qfc once for her... And one whiff of the gas was all it took for me to put a stop to the idea.


I think this Weruva will work well. No tummy issues so far and Bobby definitely likes it. It’s basically shredded cooked chicken with a gravy. Some canned dog foods are so rich...thus the gas and diarrhea. This is not, which is good for our purposes. It’s not cheap but since we are only using it as a topper it works. We won’t always use it but to have a canned food that agrees with Bobby will be very helpful in certain situations or when his appetite is off.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m glad you found a solution that works! I’m curious why you don’t use people food instead of dog food if you just want meat in juice? Just a thought


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh, for sure! At home he gets cooked meat sometimes. This is mainly for boarding or other possible special situations. I’m trying it now because I want to make sure it agrees with him. He didn’t eat his kibble well this last weekend when he was boarded and since he will be boarded for a few days next month I want him to have a good canned food to help him to eat better. I want something easy to send and that I don’t have to prepare. I figure the small cans of canned food would be easy for everyone. And there is something special about canned food 
gravy. 😉


----------

